
Learning Morse code is a valuable skill–even in the 21st century - augustocallejas
https://qz.com/1625459/learning-morse-code-is-a-valuable-skill-even-in-the-21st-century/
======
tanzbaer
I love the idea of being able to use it, but both times I attempted to learn
it, I lost motivation pretty quickly. It takes a lot of effort and there's no
payoff while you're learning and likely not after either unless you get
heavily involved with the radio community.

------
hackerpacker
I would suggest learn 5 tap instead, orders of magnitude simpler to learn if
you already know the alphabet and how to count.

[https://www.eham.net/articles/1681](https://www.eham.net/articles/1681)

------
wglb
Agree. Also Morse code is one of the modes of communication that a person and
a computer can understand.

